# Fish identification



## connor5848 (Jan 2, 2017)

Hey all,
So I have recently finished cycling my new 120 gallon tank.
I have 5 guppies in it and my friend at work gave me 3 of these (pic below)
He doesnt know what type of cichlids they are.
They get along well with my guppies but im worried theyll grow and become aggressive.
Could they be Neolamprologus caudopuntatus which ive read do well in a community and dont grow too large.
Im hoping I can keep them but if not, I will be returning them to my friend.
Any help is appreciated.
Thank you


----------



## Fisheye (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi Connor5848,

Have you asked over at www.cichlid-forum.com?

Oh, there's a cichlid section on this forum too...

I hope you find out and post an update-I'm curious!!

Good luck,

J


----------



## Kajendra (Dec 12, 2010)

Hey Connor,

It is not clear from this picture, but it might be Acei.
But the bottom fins being yellow doesn't seem to match...

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1460

I think the picture might be a bit unclear to tell


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

it could be a copadochromis boryeli redfin cichlid as there is a yellowish fin variety.... a clearer picture would help for sure. 

cheers!!


----------

